# I got Spooled!!! Guess what it was.



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

Fishing at Sandpoper Pier again last night with some friends. Having a good social time. They leave to go home and I stay a litte longer. I had three rods out, one eleven foot rod with 60 pound spider line. I went to my truck to get my cell phone and as soon as I returned and started up the pier( which is pretty long) I heard a small boat crank up. Well he came close enough that he snagged my line on the big rod and I heard my drag screaming all the way at the start of the pier. My heart sunk....Running....I reached the rod just as I heard the fatal crack! Took all of my line and left the rod and reel( Thank God)!

Oh well, I enjoyed the time with the new friends that I found on the pier. Good guys. And also fourm members, I believe. Someone is messing with their crab traps though, Who would want to take a kids catch. They are just getting started in a hobbie that will mature them and they do not need this kind of discouragement. We caught alot of catfish with some STINKING cut squid. The smell is still on my hands.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

where's Sandpoper Pier?


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

the sandpiper pear is in gulf breeze across from the old ford dealership.


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Iv never heard of the sandpiper pier...my grandparents live in grand point east, which is exactly across 98 from the old ford dealership. is there a pier there? wha?


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

the neighborhood is past the ford delership and there is a best buy in front of the neighborhood.


----------

